# Complex Tax/Unemployment Benefits Question... Need help!



## AFFLIKTION (Dec 18, 2015)

Hey guys,

I am applying for unemployment after quitting Uber. I already filed the claim, but now I have to report income and give the 1099s. The problem is that I worked for 2 fleet owners and then for a short while I was leasing a car and was getting paid directly from Uber instead of by the fleet owner.

From May to June I was working for ABC Exporters (a fleet owner). Fleet owner took out car rent weekly and paid me via direct deposit.

From July to August I signed a contract for a lease on a Camry for 350 a week. It was my own car. Uber paid me directly. I eventually canceled the contract and returned the car after finding a cheaper rental.

From September to December I worked under XYZ Group LLC, another fleet owner. He direct deposited me weekly after taking car rent.

My issue is that I received a 1099 only from XYZ Group LLC. And the guy reported gross earnings as what I made after all commissions and SRF and black car fund fees and car rent had been taken out. 

How am I supposed to deduct these expenses when this guy basically just gave me a 1099 with net earnings listed in the gross earnings box? 

In my unemployment application, it says to list gross income. I am not sure what to write in the gross quarterly earnings at the moment. If I use my pay statements, I basically was earning a gross of 1000 a week, then I paid 31% bullshit fees and then $250 per week rent on the car.

In short, how do I report this income on my unemployment application even though this idiot fleet owner screwed up the 1099 he sent me?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

In most states I believe self employed people are not eligible for unemployment benefits? Did you also have another job?


----------



## AFFLIKTION (Dec 18, 2015)

It's New York City. Any kind of job works. So what do I need to report on my gross earnings box?


----------



## therides (Mar 1, 2016)

Unless you paid in into unemployment fund or your employer agreed to consider you an employee you won't be eligible... Just saying...

Having said that, gross would be the amount on your 1099


----------



## AFFLIKTION (Dec 18, 2015)

NY unemployment website says that if the company controls payment between client and driver and controls wages, it doesn't matter what the company calls it, you will be treated as an employee under the law.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Like the saying "Only in NY"


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

OP, did you get a 1099k or 1099misc? If it's the latter, and he showed earnings in Box7, I think that would be your gross. Of course I understand you are going for the higher amount to get the maximum unemployment benefit. How are you showing your other earnings, assuming they didn't pass the $600 threshold for each employer? Have you filed your tax returns yet? It looks to me like the operator issued you a simplified form for tax purposes, so that you would only pay taxes, if any, on your true earnings.
I may be missing something; I'm not a tax expert or unemployment benefits expert.


----------



## AFFLIKTION (Dec 18, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> OP, did you get a 1099k or 1099misc? If it's the latter, and he showed earnings in Box7, I think that would be your gross. Of course I understand you are going for the higher amount to get the maximum unemployment benefit. How are you showing your other earnings, assuming they didn't pass the $600 threshold for each employer? Have you filed your tax returns yet? It looks to me like the operator issued you a simplified form for tax purposes, so that you would only pay taxes, if any, on your true earnings.
> I may be missing something; I'm not a tax expert or unemployment benefits expert.


 1099 misc I think


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

AFFLIKTION said:


> 1099 misc I think


I don't Uber, but my clients issue me a 1099misc with my gross earnings shown in Box 7 as "non-employee earnings." 
Did you not wish to answer the other questions? It's okay if you don't, just trying to help if I can.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AFFLIKTION said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am applying for unemployment after quitting Uber. I already filed the claim, but now I have to report income and give the 1099s. The problem is that I worked for 2 fleet owners and then for a short while I was leasing a car and was getting paid directly from Uber instead of by the fleet owner.
> 
> ...


How much did you pay into the unemployment insurance program while driving ?

How much did you deduct for social security?

Medicaid ?

Health insurance ?


----------

